# Take a look -Blue's weight-loss timeline



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a current timeline-*
I dont have the dates but this is a general idea. I kicked it into gear over the last few months and have had to keep it slow and steady. He's come a long way. Here are the pics. Btw these are in order.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love him in this pic


Mach0 said:


>


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I love him in this pic


Thank you.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow good looking dog ripped


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ElDiablo said:


> Wow good looking dog ripped


He's got some more to go but thank you- he's come a long way


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful Dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree Aimee thats a nice one of him.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^ thank you


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I agree Aimee thats a nice one of him.


Thank you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking Good Tiger he has gotten much slimmer .. Keep on it you should have a well conditioned bully in no time!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he looks really good , love the one where he tryna sneak an extra bite outta the bag lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Looking Good Tiger he has gotten much slimmer .. Keep on it you should have a well conditioned bully in no time!


Thank you- right now I'm more on just some building muscle tone. if i go slimmer- he might look sick lol. So I'm going to keep him at this 58-60 lbs. Thank you Georgia. I don't want a fat bully. 
I've been learning alot with him. So it can only get Better.



angelbaby said:


> he looks really good , love the one where he tryna sneak an extra bite outta the bag lol


Thank you 
He's a savage with food lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mad props wow !


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Mad props wow !


Thank you man-
You gotta see how high he can jump now lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks good but I think he is trying to cheat on his diet.LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> He looks good but I think he is trying to cheat on his diet.LOL


Haha always trying to cheat 
He's greedy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think 58/60 is good for him , he looks good and you did a great job ... thanks for sharing

[email protected] cheating on his diet tho


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I think 58/60 is good for him , he looks good and you did a great job ... thanks for sharing
> 
> [email protected] cheating on his diet tho


Thank you 
He does try to eat everything tho lol
It's funny because he looks so much leaner than before but still weighs A good amount


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is looking good. Muscle weighs more than fat. I know that once I got Vendetta conditioned the way i wanted her she is now 51# and before she was 47#. 

Keep up the good work he is a handsome boy. Kudos on a job well done


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is looking good. Muscle weighs more than fat. I know that once I got Vendetta conditioned the way i wanted her she is now 51# and before she was 47#.
> 
> Keep up the good work he is a handsome boy. Kudos on a job well done


Thank you 
Btw vendetta is quite a looker


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

You definitely made a huge impact on the outcome. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> You definitely made a huge impact on the outcome. Keep up the good work


Thank you
Hopefully we can start seeing more fit bullies


----------

